# Klein J2078CR All Purpose Pliers with Crimper



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Well, although I need another $40 pliers like I need a hole in the head I went and bought this yesterday. 










I messed around with it a little. Here's my review, observations in no particular order. 

It's a real nice heavy needlenose as you'd expect. I might cut off the plastic and put a set of the shrinky dinks on it. 

I thought it might be just a passable wire stripper, actually it's an excellent wire stripper, probably better than Klein wire strippers. Of course it's a way better pliers than the little gripper on the tip of strippers, and it crimps. So this is a pretty good all in one tool for terminating. 

If you like to travel light, you could do an awful lot with this and a 9-in-1. 

If you hang around a forum frequented by a bunch of degenerate desperate tool junkies, don't be surprised if you buy some $40 pliers you don't really need. You go to a barber shop every day, sooner or later you're going to go home with a haircut.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

splatz said:


> Well, although I need another $40 pliers like I need a hole in the head I went and bought this yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The journeyman series handles catch on my Klein tote (go figure )!
I like the idea of replacing them with the slip on handles with the snakes on them or whatever they are!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

The only thing stopping me from buying these is the stripper. I have a hard time believing they do as good a job as the precision sheer cutting and stripping of a typical T-stripper or equivalent. But I'll take your word for it. 

So yeah, I'll probably end up buying one anyway because as much as I love my Ideal Reflex T-strippers, they don't work as well as a needlenose for making loops.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MTW said:


> The only thing stopping me from buying these is the stripper. I have a hard time believing they do as good a job as the precision sheer cutting and stripping of a typical T-stripper or equivalent. But I'll take your word for it.
> 
> So yeah, I'll probably end up buying one anyway because as much as I love my Ideal Reflex T-strippers, they don't work as well as a needlenose for making loops.


The negative I heard on non personal reviews is that they don't strip stranded well.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I just don't understand the needle nose part. I rarely use my needle nose pliers. For pre-twisting wires for wire nuts, I'd want the wide blunt head of linesmans, not needle nose.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

tjb said:


> I just don't understand the needle nose part. I rarely use my needle nose pliers. For pre-twisting wires for wire nuts, I'd want the wide blunt head of linesmans, not needle nose.


I use my needle nose for wires and fish tapes in the back of boxes. For knocking out knockouts. These 2 items alone for me work better then lineman. Lineman are heavier and too wide to get into tight places. I though don't work much commercial anymore and never use my lineman, unless I'm making a head for wire pull, or knocking something silly! When I was all commercial they were my go 2s.

I also use needle nose to make loops for my terminations. You can also use them to ream conduit and ram through drywall. The whole it makes is perfect for 1/2" pipe. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

Do you think you will use the crimper much? The previous model is spring load...I like that function better than the crimper. Still on the fence with these. JMO :001_unsure::




splatz said:


> Well, although I need another $40 pliers like I need a hole in the head I went and bought this yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

pjholguin said:


> The previous model is spring load...I like that function better than the crimper. :001_unsure::


Same here. I don't use a crimper near enough to give up the spring-loaded feature for it.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

tjb said:


> I just don't understand the needle nose part. I rarely use my needle nose pliers. For pre-twisting wires for wire nuts, I'd want the wide blunt head of linesmans, not needle nose.


I didn't use needlenose much. I had a couple pairs and they made their way to the fishing gear and I didn't have one when I needed one. I was working in a panel that's not well laid out and it's very hard to get wires into the terminal blocks without a needlenose. 

So I retrieved one from the fishing gear and once I had it around I used it quite a bit. There's a lot of things like that. 

The linesmans are a little better for pre-twisting, but really the needlenose works too, and I DO NOT ALWAYS PRETWIST THERE I SAID IT.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Grogan14 said:


> > The previous model is spring load...I like that function better than the crimper.
> 
> 
> Same here. I don't use a crimper near enough to give up the spring-loaded feature for it.


I don't care much about that spring, I don't think opening the pliers myself really adds up to much over the course of the day. 

It also irks me when a pliers won't stay shut. 

I don't use the crimpers like constantly all day long but I use them. The main thing is having it there when I need it without keeping another tool with me.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

I have the first model without the crimper.. right out of package, I pulled the spring out.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

pjholguin said:


> Do you think you will use the crimper much? The previous model is spring load...I like that function better than the crimper. Still on the fence with these. JMO :001_unsure::


It's perfect for ground barrels/crimps. And yes, it is the right tool for the job.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

I could see being usefully for barrel crimps:thumbsup:...they're not too popular here.



Speedy Petey said:


> It's perfect for ground barrels/crimps. And yes, it is the right tool for the job.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

So what do you for grounds if you dont use barrel crimps?


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Assuming he pigtails with wire nuts or Wagos, with more than one device. What else is there?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Grogan14 said:


> Assuming he pigtails with wire nuts or Wagos, with more than one device. What else is there?


I guess you could solder them


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> So what do you for grounds if you dont use barrel crimps?


Pigtail or greenie. I hate the crimps.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

splatz said:


> I guess you could solder them


It was good enough for my Grandpa, I reckon.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MTW said:


> Pigtail or greenie. I hate the crimps.


Ewww. barrel crimps are the bomb. I only use greenies when I am splicing a bunch of grounds. If it is a 4 square, I have been known to use a 12-18" piece of green thhn, strip and loop the middle around a ground screw, hit one side to the device(s), and the other crimped to the other egcs. Crimps are cheap, easy, and take up far less space in boxes, and are better in every way. I'm even one of those guys who leaves one ground wire long, and loop it around multiple device ground screws. :whistling2:


----------



## electricdrummer (May 23, 2013)

i bought that tool last year and returned it soon after. it did not strip wire as easily as t strippers. it just did not feel comfortable in my hands, plus it was like $45 bucks, and as all ready said, i don't need another tool.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

Primarily wire nuts...don't care for wagos.



Going_Commando said:


> So what do you for grounds if you dont use barrel crimps?


----------



## adam83 (May 8, 2014)

Just got the Milwaukee ones that are similar to the Klein works pretty good so far.









Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

adam83 said:


> Just got the Milwaukee ones that are similar to the Klein works pretty good so far.
> 
> View attachment 78409
> 
> ...


Had those. HATED the lock. Too much metal in the handle area.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

I've got the klein one with the spring, incredibly annoying that it keeps opening in the tool pouch

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I always hear from people they hate the spring, I love it. Sure it opens in the pouch but I stick it in a side hole by one of its handles. I love the spring because my hands can start to ache easily and anything that assists me in one handed low movement, love love love. I love assisted tanto blade knives for the same reason, I can use/open/close it one handed and it's useful in many ways. But knives are another story...


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

I wouldn't mind if it had a hold closed latch but with my set up I just don't have room for it to spread

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

im sure these are good, but i hate these do-everything tools. 

im only saying this because most do-everything tools dont do any of their jobs well. but maybe i'll try this if i run out of tools to buy...


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

chknkatsu said:


> im sure these are good, but i hate these do-everything tools.
> 
> im only saying this because most do-everything tools dont do any of their jobs well. but maybe i'll try this if i run out of tools to buy...


That's just it! We never will run out!!!


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

I liked the Milwaukee but too small (they are backups left in truck door pocket).. plus I had had first edition with plastic lock which broke in a couple of weeks.. not what you want working hot with metal so far in the handle. But again if you dont want the spring.. just pop it out.


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

Why would you need a needle nose to make a hook on a wire when a linesman works perfectly?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Nom Deplume said:


> Why would you need a needle nose to make a hook on a wire when a linesman works perfectly?


Are you landing your grounds on 1/2" bolts!!


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Doesn't anyone use the little hole on the side of strippers to make the hook/loop? That's what it's for!


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

wendon said:


> Are you landing your grounds on 1/2" bolts!!


No, I can bend a loop for a receptacle with linesman without any problems. 
I don't see the need for a special tool for this.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

A Little Short said:


> Doesn't anyone use the little hole on the side of strippers to make the hook/loop? That's what it's for!


I like to do all my hooks in one swoop. Can only fit two wires in the hole the needle nose can grab 5 12's and make all my hooks at once. Too slow using the hole imo.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

similar to the https://www.milwaukeetool.ca/hand-tools/pliers/48-22-3069 but they have an annoying clasp that gets in the way and no crimper.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

wendon said:


> Are you landing your grounds on 1/2" bolts!!


my linesman are like an extension of my right hand. i can loop a 12g solid around any size bolt i please.:whistling2:

i dont need a needle nose to do that. if i see someone whip out a needle nose on my job to make a loop i'd ask if he were an apprentice


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

chknkatsu said:


> my linesman are like an extension of my right hand. i can loop a 12g solid around any size bolt i please.:whistling2:
> 
> i dont need a needle nose to do that. if i see someone whip out a needle nose on my job to make a loop i'd ask if he were an apprentice


Says the guy who is an apprentice! 
Wendon has spent more time in the outhouse then you in the trade! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Anytime I need needlenose, I need REAL needlenose. That style is near useless, they're often too big to get in confined and hard to reach spaces, and they're useless for twisting (if you do that).


----------



## Brownsfan (Jun 15, 2015)

I have a set of these. They are very nice when you have to go lite. Like up on a ladder. That's when these shine. I don't like the spring either and opted for the one with the crimper. Now Klein just came out with a linesman with a stripper,crimper,cutter and a few more things I can't recall.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I can't find one with the crimper anywhere around here. I did purchase one of these. Good for romex.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Brownsfan (Jun 15, 2015)

I saw those at home depot. I have the Klein versions. I got my combo Klein tool from a local electrical supply store near me. Here is the new combo lineman pliers. Seems like all the tool companies are trying to make tools do more functions these days. http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/h.../journeyman-side-cutters-wire-strippercrimper


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Brownsfan said:


> I saw those at home depot. I have the Klein versions. I got my combo Klein tool from a local electrical supply store near me. Here is the new combo lineman pliers. Seems like all the tool companies are trying to make tools do more functions these days. http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/h.../journeyman-side-cutters-wire-strippercrimper


Do yours strip the romex jacket? 
I personally wouldn't want the combo linesman. To heavy for a wire strippers!
Thanks though

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Brownsfan (Jun 15, 2015)

Yea no way I would want to strip with linemans. The multi tool doesn't strip the out romex. This is the Klein version of the Milwaukee tool posted. I have these and like them.http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/klein-kurve/klein-kurve-dual-nm-cable-strippercutter


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Brownsfan said:


> Yea no way I would want to strip with linemans. The multi tool doesn't strip the out romex. This is the Klein version of the Milwaukee tool posted. I have these and like them.http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/klein-kurve/klein-kurve-dual-nm-cable-strippercutter


I have those and have had bad experiences with them. If I cut multiple wires the stripers start to double clutch. Meaning it won't strip the jacket. 
I haven't had that problem with my ideals. I thought it maybe where they were purchased- home depot, however members here say that the quality is no different then the supply house. I've never had a problem with klein strippers until now.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Brownsfan (Jun 15, 2015)

That sucks. I haven't had any issues at all. But I'm not using them for hours on end either. I have not had any issues with any of the Klein stuff I use. Screwdrivers included. Now I will say the Klein's worked fine for a few years and they just got retired to home use. I just didn't like the handles anymore. I bought a set of Snap on with the "instinct" handles. I LOVE these handles. They are the best I have ever used. The tips are great as well.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Anyone still using the Kleins? How are you liking them?

My supply house has a good deal on them, and I'm inclined to pick one up. I already have the Milwaukee version (2 of them actually), but this one has the crimper which I find quite useful.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I still have it and still like it. I did cut off the heavy plastic handles and put a pair of the shrink ons on them. 

I read back through this thread. I think the needlenose is good to have when you're doing service type work, picking apart an existing box, moving things around, etc. So to me it still works well for travelling light. 

So do you need a crimp lug on service work? To me yes it is nice because you often find yourself working in a crowded box with a goat**** of ground wires and the sleeves save a little space and fold up nicer, making it a little easier to put it all back together.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

splatz said:


> I still have it and still like it. I did cut off the heavy plastic handles and put a pair of the shrink ons on them.
> 
> I read back through this thread. I think the needlenose is good to have when you're doing service type work, picking apart an existing box, moving things around, etc. So to me it still works well for travelling light.
> 
> So do you need a crimp lug on service work? To me yes it is nice because you often find yourself working in a crowded box with a goat**** of ground wires and the sleeves save a little space and fold up nicer, making it a little easier to put it all back together.


I agree. That's why I also carry *****.
Many times I need to replace a receptacle with only an inch or less of wire sticking out of the box. ***** can cut the closest without losing any wire. For this reason alone my linesman have become obsolete in residential service calls.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

splatz said:


> I still have it and still like it. I did cut off the heavy plastic handles and put a pair of the shrink ons on them.


Good to know. 




splatz said:


> So do you need a crimp lug on service work? To me yes it is nice because you often find yourself working in a crowded box with a goat**** of ground wires and the sleeves save a little space and fold up nicer, making it a little easier to put it all back together.


I use the crimper on my linesmans all the time, and usually thats one tool thats always on me. I also feel like I'm gonna have to keep my linesmans to be able to twist all those wires together...


----------

